# AOL-Werbung



## Heiko (6 September 2003)

Hat mal jemand den SPAM-Filter der neuen AOL-Software getestet, den man aktuell so penetrant bewirbt?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

AOL-Spamblocker????
Merke nichts davon!!
Täglich 10-30 Spams. War so vor und nach der Einführung des Blockers.
Halte den Bul-Email-Blocker von Yahoo für wesentlich wirksamer. Vor allem sieht man dort auch was geblockt ist, bei AOL nicht. Zusätzlich kann man noch selber, wie auch bei AOL, Adressen blocken. 

Gruß, 
Benji

Jahrelanger AOL....


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2003)

Muß man da was einschalten oder soll der automatisch blocken?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe nochmal gesucht. Einstellen kann man nur die sogenannte "Emailkontrolle".

Vor einer Stunde ist mir folgender Fall passiert:
Terminabsprache mit einem großen Unternehmen zwecks Bewerbungsgespräch. Firma wollte mir per Email antworten-
kam aber tagelang nichts zurück. Heute dort angerufen. Die Firma hat die Mails schon 2x losgeschickt. Bei mir kam nichts an. Es wurde dann während des Telefongesprächs noch mehrmals versucht. Nichts angekommen!!!
Hier scheint der Blocker zu funktionieren :evil: 

*Hier der Originaltext aus der AOL-Hilfe*



eMail (elektronische Mail) ist vergleichbar mit den Briefen, die Sie per Post erhalten. eMail ist ein wichtiger Kommunikationsweg zwischen den AOL-Mitgliedern.


Mit Hilfe der eMail-Kontrolle haben Sie die Möglichkeit, den Empfang und das Verschicken von eMail für Ihre Kinder einzuschränken. Die eMail-Kontrolle kann daneben aber auch gegen den Empfang von Junk-Mail eingesetzt werden.


Sie können zwischen folgenden Optionen wählen: 


Gesamte eMail zulassen
Es besteht keinerlei Beschränkung hinsichtlich des eMail-Austausches mit anderen.


Nur eMail von AOL-Mitgliedern zulassen
Mit dieser Einstellung kann keine eMail aus dem Internet mehr empfangen werden, nur noch AOL-Mitglieder können Ihnen eMail schicken.


eMail von AOL-Mitgliedern und der Liste zulassen
Es kann nur noch eMail von allen AOL-Mitgliedern sowie den Internet-Domains und eMail-Adressen empfangen werden, die Sie in die Liste aufnehmen.


Gesamte eMail blockieren
Bei Aktivierung dieser Option kann keinerlei eMail mehr empfangen werden.



Mit den folgenden drei Optionen können Sie die Funktion der Liste der eMail-Adressen im rechten Feld bestimmen:

eMail von allen AOL-Mitgliedern und den aufgeführten Domains und Adressen zulassen. 
Es kann eMail von allen AOL-Namen, jedoch nur von Internet-Domains und eMail-Adressen empfangen werden, die Sie in die Liste aufnehmen. eMail von anderen Adressen wird blockiert.

eMail von den aufgeführten AOL-Mitgliedern, Domains und Adressen zulassen.
Es kann ausschließlich eMail von AOL-Namen, Internet-Domains und eMail-Adressen empfangen werden, die Sie in die Liste aufnehmen. eMail von anderen Adressen wird blockiert.


eMail von den aufgeführten AOL-Mitgliedern, Domains und Adressen blockieren.
Es kann ausschließlich die eMail von den AOL-Namen, Internet-Domains und eMail-Adressen nicht empfangen werden, die Sie in der Liste aufnehmen. eMail von anderen Adressen kann empfangen werden.


eMail-Anhänge:
Die Funktion, eMail-Anhänge (Dateien und Bilder) zu verschicken und zu empfangen, blockieren.
Bei Aktivierung dieser Option ist es nicht mehr möglich, an eMail angehängte Dateien auf den eigenen Computer herunterzuladen. 



So richten Sie die Liste für die eMail-Kontrolle ein:


1. Wenn die gewählte Einstellung erlaubt, dass bestimmte eMail-Adressen blockiert oder zugelassen werden, geben Sie in das Eingabefeld die erste eMail-Adresse ein.
2. Klicken Sie auf Hinzufügen. Die eingegebene Adresse erscheint in der Liste darunter.
3. Wiederholen Sie diesen Vorgang, bis alle gewünschten Adressen in der Liste erscheinen.
4. Wenn Sie einen Namen aus der Liste entfernen möchten, markieren Sie den gewünschten Namen und klicken Sie auf Entfernen.
5. Wenn Sie alle Namen einer Liste entfernen möchten, klicken Sie auf Alle entfernen.


Bitte beachten Sie: Wenn Sie eMail von einer Domain zulassen oder blockieren möchten, geben Sie den  Domain-Namen ein. Domain-Name ist die Zeichenfolge einer eMail-Adresse, die nach dem Zeichen @ folgt. Z.B.: Wenn die eMail-Adresse Ihres Freundes [email protected] lautet, dann ist xxxx.xxx.com der Domain-Name.


Benji
PS: Irgendwie klappt das bei mir heute mit dem einloggen nicht...AOL...
      Mit dem Abschicken auch nicht


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2003)

Klingt irgendwie schlau...  :-(


----------



## Der Genervte (30 September 2003)

*AOL7 oder 8 - is doch sowieso egal....*

Bin auch "stolzer" AOL-User.     :kotz: 

Bei mir läuft zwar Version 7 (8 hat noch zu viele Abstürze, wenn andere Software auch läuft), aber die Mailkontrolle ist identisch:

Die einzige - halbwegs - "befriedigende" Einstellung ist die gesammte Internetmail zu sperren und die einzelnen Adressen oder Domains frei zu geben. Das funzt manchmal, allerdings wurden 2 wichtige Mails an mich trotz Freigabe ins Datennirvana weiter geleitet.

Die einzige bis jetzt funzende Einstellung ist, außer der Adresse zusätzlich noch die betreffende Domain frei zu geben.

Aol-Adressen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesperrt. Dafür bekomme ich jetzt statt Internetspam die Teile von AOL-Usern, die sich nur kurzzeitig über AIM mit gefakten Angaben einen Account verschaffen (AIM-Mails werden als AOL-interne Mails behandelt).

Tja, wenn ich AOHell nicht wegen einer Bekannten in den USA bräuchte ..... jedenfalls benutze ich für ernsthafte oder wichtige Kontakte nur noch eine Alternativadresse.

 :unbekannt:   Der Genervte


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2003)

Mir ist jetzt aktuell nur nicht ganz klar, wieso Du AOL brauchst.
Mails kannst Du auch ohne AOL in die USA schicken und AIM-User kannst Du auch ohne AOL sein.


----------



## Der Genervte (1 Oktober 2003)

Ich eigentlich weniger, aber meine Bekannte.
zum einen is AOL-Flat mit das Billigste (auch vom Preis da drüben  :vlol: )
und zum Anderen ziehen die oft um (Navy), und nur AOL ist da Landesweit, einschließlich "Kolonien"


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Im Wintotal-Forum gibt´s dazu einen schönen Thread:
http://www.wintotal-forum.de/?board=35;action=display;threadid=27352 


Gruß Benji

VorA..  
Nach A.. :evil:


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Oktober 2003)

Momentan werden von diesem "Spamfilter" alle T-Online-Mails blockiert.
Das nenne ich doch mal konsequentes Vorgehen.
Du kommst hier net rein.
Du kommst hier net rein.
Du kommst hier net rein.


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2003)




----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

>





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

>


Olle Miesmacher! Gurgel gerade den Prosecco von Tante T. - auch auf Euer Wohl!


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Es gab doch nicht etwa anstelle der Gewinnausscüttung für Aktionäre eine Pulle Prosecco?

 :rotfl:


----------



## DocSnyder (21 Oktober 2003)

AOL sollte den Spamfilter lieber mal für von AOL-Netzen kommende Mails einsetzen und damit vor der eigenen Tür kehren. Damit wäre der ganzen Welt gedient. Spammer gibt's in den AOL-Dialup-Netzen genügend, vor allem ist AOL bislang rein organisatorisch kaum in der Lage, etwas dagegen zu tun. Deren offizielle Abuse-Adresse (abuse[at]aol.net oder abuse[at]aol.com) wird zwar irgendwo in USA empfangen, aber Mails dorthin kommen beim entsprechenden Team (z. B. in Deutschland) nie an.

Mein "AOL-Spamfilter" sieht deshalb so aus:

--- /etc/mail/client_access
172.128.0.0/10   550 Email from AOL dialups refused, see <http://groups.google.com/[email protected]>.
---

Die offiziellen AOL-Mailrelays stehen außerhalb von 172.128.0.0/10, deshalb bleiben legitime Mails von AOL-Nutzern nicht hängen. Nur Direktversand klappt nicht.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Es gab doch nicht etwa anstelle der Gewinnausscüttung für Aktionäre eine Pulle Prosecco?


Nee, Du - das war doch für die Freundschaftswerbung in Nürnberch, von neulich.


----------



## technofreak (21 Oktober 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-21.10.03-000/


> *AOLs Spamfilter übertreibt*
> 
> Der Online-Dienst AOL hat seit der vergangenen Woche ein Problem mit seinem Spam-Filter:
> Der Filter schlägt über die Stränge und lehnt auch viele legitime E-Mails als vermeintliche
> ...


----------

